# Ersatz für AMD Boxed Kühler auf Ryzen 5 1600



## meeven (6. Mai 2017)

*Ersatz für AMD Boxed Kühler auf Ryzen 5 1600*

Ich habe seit kurzem einen Ryzen 5 1600 in Betrieb und nutze zur Zeit noch den Boxed Lüfter.
Leider geht mir dessen Regelgeräusche bei Drehzahländerung ziemlich auf die Nerven.

Gibt es eine günstige und leisere Alternative für max. 30€?


----------



## tobse2056 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ersatz für AMD Boxed Kühler auf Ryzen 5 1600*

bei dem Budget und leise  , da fällt mir hauptsächlich der Be Quiet Pure Rock ein,
be quiet! Pure Rock Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

bei Notebooksbiliger sogar Versandkostenfrei .

Ich hatte den Kühler lange auf meinen i7 verwendet und war sehr zufrieden damit da er  leise ist und dabei auch ne brauchbare Kühlleistung hatte


----------



## clange (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ersatz für AMD Boxed Kühler auf Ryzen 5 1600*

Ich weiß, dass er ein bisschen teurer ist als veranschlagt. Nichtsdestotrotz empfehle ich dir mal einen Blick auf den Thermalright Macho HR 2 zu werfen.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ersatz für AMD Boxed Kühler auf Ryzen 5 1600*

Was für ein Mainboard und Gehäuse hast du denn?

Wie sieht die restliche Belüftung aus?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ersatz für AMD Boxed Kühler auf Ryzen 5 1600*

Ein Ben Nevis würde auch ausreichen


----------



## meeven (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ersatz für AMD Boxed Kühler auf Ryzen 5 1600*

Ein Xigmatek Midgard erste Version.
Mit 2x 120mm Enermax Cluster im Deckel über dem CPU Kühler. Das Netzteil unten im Gehäuse saugt Frischluft von außen an und bläßt diese auch gleich wieder nach außen.

Wenn ich jetzt den Purerock nehmen würde, dann würde er die Abluft direkt in die Gehäuselüfter blaßen und sofort nach außen


----------



## facehugger (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ersatz für AMD Boxed Kühler auf Ryzen 5 1600*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Ein Ben Nevis würde auch ausreichen


Jap, hätte ich auch empfohlen

Gruß


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ersatz für AMD Boxed Kühler auf Ryzen 5 1600*

Denkt an 150mm minus Lüfterdicke oben...


----------



## tobse2056 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ersatz für AMD Boxed Kühler auf Ryzen 5 1600*



meeven schrieb:


> Ein Xigmatek Midgard erste Version.
> Mit 2x 120mm Enermax Cluster im Deckel über dem CPU Kühler. Das Netzteil unten im Gehäuse saugt Frischluft von außen an und bläßt diese auch gleich wieder nach außen.
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt den Purerock nehmen würde, dann würde er die Abluft direkt in die Gehäuselüfter blaßen und sofort nach außen




Beim Pure Rock wäre der Luftstrom durch den Kühler Vertikal  da er das AMD Retention Bracket nutzt, du könntest also den Lüfter vor(unterhalb ) den Kühler setzen ( Push Betrieb)  oder hinter den Kühler (oberhalb) für Pull Betrieb.
Er würde dann die Luft in Richtung Deckel blasen.


Der Ben Nevis ist auch nicht schlechtr hat aber meiner Meinung nach einen entschiedenen Nachteil, man kann  den Lüfter schlecht tauschen da der Ben Nevis einen konischen Lüfter hat, glaube vorne 120mm , hinten 92 mm.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ersatz für AMD Boxed Kühler auf Ryzen 5 1600*



meeven schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt den Purerock nehmen würde, dann würde er die Abluft direkt in die Gehäuselüfter blaßen und sofort nach außen


Das war der Plan, darum empfahl ich das kleine Ding.


----------



## meeven (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ersatz für AMD Boxed Kühler auf Ryzen 5 1600*

Danke, dann bestelle ich den Purerock


----------



## meeven (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ersatz für AMD Boxed Kühler auf Ryzen 5 1600*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Denkt an 150mm minus Lüfterdicke oben...



Das Gehäuse hat genug Platz, da war mal ein großer Noctua drin


----------



## JustBrainless (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ersatz für AMD Boxed Kühler auf Ryzen 5 1600*

Wäre auch für den BeQuiet pure Rock


----------



## Chimera (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ersatz für AMD Boxed Kühler auf Ryzen 5 1600*

Ähm, wie ist es eigentlich beim Pure Rock mit der Befestigung? Weil bei AM3/AM3+ hatten ja fast alle BQ Kühler das Problem, dass man ihn nur von unten nach oben blasend montieren konnte und nicht von vorne nach hinten (Ausnahme waren der DRP und Shadow Rock, wobei der Shadow Rock wegen seines geringen Lamellenabstandes halt eh nicht so der Hit ist). Wenn einem dies natürlich egal ist, dann spielt es ja keine Rolle  Aber just bei AMD muss man halt jedes Mal mitbedenken, dass man nicht wie bei Intel den Kühler so befestigen kann wie man will, ist halt bissel doof.
Gibt ja sonst genügend Alternativen, wo dieses Problem nicht auftritt. Da muss man halt vor dem Kauf nen Blick ins Manual werfen, wenn man nicht beim Einbaut bissel doof aus der Grütze gucken möcht  Meine Empfehlung wäre da eher ein Thermalright True Spirit 120M oder wenn der Platz vorhanden, dann der True Spirit 140 Direct. Hatte den 120er selber auf dem FX-6300 und selbst mit OC hatte der locker genug Kühlleistung für so ein kleines Teilchen. Zumal das Befestigungssystem zu den besseren am Markt gehört. Für bissel mehr gäb es den Macho 120SBM, quasi der kleine Bruder vom HR-02 Macho. Oder sonst eben die EKL Modelle. Bin persönlich weniger Fan von den BQ Luküs, denn warum BQ bis heute es nicht gebacken bekommt endlich mal ein anständiges Befestigungssystem zu bringen, verstehen wohl nur die Götter


----------



## tobse2056 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ersatz für AMD Boxed Kühler auf Ryzen 5 1600*



Chimera schrieb:


> Ähm, wie ist es eigentlich beim Pure Rock mit der Befestigung?



Beim Pure Rock auf AM4 is Luftstrom  Vertikal , also von unten nach oben, bzw oben nach unten. hatte ich auch auf der vorherigen Seite geschrieben und das passt auch zum Lüftungskonzept des Threaderstellers.

Aber ich geb dir recht dass es nervig bei AMD ist, wobei ich inzwischen auch fast wieder nen Top-Blower nehmen würde bei den Spannungswandler Temperaturen..zumindest beim AMD R7.
Warum müssen die Hersteler auch super Designte  Spannungswandlerkühler drauf klatschen statt einfache und Effiziente Kühlrippen wie Supermicro sie verbaut.


----------

